# Good news from Boca



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Called Boca after reading Dipsay's post and told them that the bearings they sent were not spinning like I thought the should.

I offered to return the bearings and I wanted to just get two sets of the 5's so I had a set for both E-7's and just pay any difference. 

Jeff emailed back and said no problem he would send me the two sets at no charge, no hassle, and no need to send the others back to the company. 

Great people to do business with.

Jim D


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Boca is stand-up.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I ordered a 10 pack of Lightning bearings on Black Friday. If they don't come in the mail today I will see how good their customer service is


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

colbyntx said:


> I ordered a 10 pack of Lightning bearings on Black Friday. If they don't come in the mail today I will see how good their customer service is


Ditto


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I ordered 6 sets on Black Friday too.... They haven't shown up yet, but I'm not in that big of a hurry.... It is Holiday Season, and they have ALWAYS been good to me.....


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Glad ya got it worked out brotha. Hey Jeff is a great guy! I called in an order before I went to FLorida this past week for sales meeting w Valspar. I told Jeff where I was going (Hollywood Fl) and he was like, "Dood, if you can break away I'm only 25 min from you! Lets go catch some Peacock Bass!" Unfortunately they had us booked the entire week..:headknock


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

yep



adpostel said:


> I ordered 6 sets on Black Friday too.... They haven't shown up yet, but I'm not in that big of a hurry.... It is Holiday Season, and they have ALWAYS been good to me.....


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Dipsay said:


> Glad ya got it worked out brotha. Hey Jeff is a great guy! I called in an order before I went to FLorida this past week for sales meeting w Valspar. I told Jeff where I was going (Hollywood Fl) and he was like, "Dood, if you can break away I'm only 25 min from you! Lets go catch some Peacock Bass!" Unfortunately they had us booked the entire week..:headknock


You should fake death or something! You gotta go chase some Peacocks!!!

BTY, my Bocas showed up Saturday! Slapped a set in my New Scorpion XT 1000 and a set of carbon drag washers


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Colby, You need to take the kids where I was and KL went to let the kids try out their poles.

Buddy and I went down usual spot and caught 20 or so trout and he wanted to go look for man sized reds. Caught up with 2 bunches and I had 4 between 27-29. Buddy lost most of what he had brought to throw but did get one in that waw 27. He was using 8 lb pline. and yelling at me I did not prepare him for the reds. lol

I should have had doubles 2x but my #3 rod lost a tip and I was not going to use my best corky rod on ****** off reds just to have two reds on at the same time. FWIW the #2 trebles took a beating on all 4 reds and had to be straightened each time. I changed them out for the Gam 2/0 single hooks this am in case I get that way again. All the birds quit a few minutes later.


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

scuppersancho said:


> Ditto


Well, its been 11 days now and I still haven't received my bearings from Boca. WTH!!!!

Guess I'll call them tomorrow and see what the heck is going on


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Dipsay 

Got my new 5's in and did what you said about oiling the bearings and the bearings do spin a lot better than a drop into the races even with royal purple. Thanks again for the advice. Jim


----------

